# My cat likes licking cherries...



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

OK, so it's Summer and I'm all about me some watermelon and bing cherries since they're in-season. So ever since I started buying cherries this Summer, my cat has been all up in them, smelling and trying to lick them :? So the other night, I let him at it seeing what he would do if I didn't tell him to stop pursuing them. 

So there laid all of the plump and big bing cherries in a colander; Murphy, strolls up to them and just starts licking them. This goes on for 20 straight minutes!!!  He eventually stopped cause he had no more licking strength. So after a few minutes, I put the cherries in front of him again and he starts licking them for who knows how long this time. Ummm...so does anyone have any idea as to why he's so infatuated with these things? It's just straight licking; not eating or biting. I would be interested to hear stories of other cat owners if their cats have had this occur or something similar...or even if there's an explanation. It's truly bizarre!!!


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

My cats think grapes are a cool cat toy -- they enjoy batting them around on the floor. :lol:


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

That is cute. Ya know I have no idea why kitties do some things. Maybe he liked the texture or smell, but I dont think cherries on the stem have much of a smell. I have this catnip carrot toy for the kitties, and Stix won't "play" with it like Kota does but he will sit there and lick it forever or until Kota steals it back. He's so loud too, you can hear each rasp his tounge makes. Silly kitty :lol:


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

Now that is strange!  

I got some of those Fla-vor-ice popsicles (you know the ones that come in the little plastic wrappers...) I was eating one the other day and Sadie comes up to me and starts licking it. She must enjoy it because its cold...


----------



## Darth Kleotus (May 27, 2005)

My cat does about the same with apples.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

Had you just rinsed them, and he was licking all the water off?

I just noticed the same thing last night, since I'd just bought some cherries home, but Kayla was licking both the pits and whole cherries, and just for a minute.


----------



## Hank3 (Oct 20, 2003)

The cherries can be just washed or dry, he'll just lick them until there's no tomorrow


----------

